# Making diamonds with a blowtorch



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14505109


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 16, 2011)

Prett cool!, I wonder if the diamonds created, is worth more than the cost of the fuel burnt?


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like my Marko custom to have a diamond bolster  There was a mythbusters where they examined a lot of homemade diamond myths, and in the end they used 5,000 pounds of high explosives to do it.

k.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I would like my Marko custom to have a diamond bolster  There was a mythbusters where they examined a lot of homemade diamond myths, and in the end they used 5,000 pounds of high explosives to do it.
> 
> k.


 
I don't even own a torch.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw a program on discovery, and its believed that manufactured diamonds will be cheap in the future, and we will see em in our everyday lives (Windows, Electronical equipment, and so on) and I think it would be cool to have a diamond covered knife  Woot! Never needs to sharpen


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 17, 2011)

Cubic Zirconia is cheap, and just as good as a diamond. Not to mention the demand for cubic zirconia hasn't reached unreasonable levels extreme enough to enslave and terrorize half a continent in the cradle of civilization.
:rant:


----------



## Customfan (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool video Marko! Did he start off with carbon?


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 17, 2011)

Cz is not anywhere near diamond. It doesn't look like diamond, it's soft and abrades when you look at it.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 17, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Prett cool!, I wonder if the diamonds created, is worth more than the cost of the fuel burnt?


 
Most likely not, otherwise companies would be doing it already :biggrin:


----------

